
Google LGBTQ Employees Upset about YouTube Policy - sysbin
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/7/18656540/googles-youtube-lgbtq-employees-harassment-policies-pride-month
======
kodz4
This is what happens when senior management gets overpopulated with corporate
robots rather than characters with imagination. Fear and avoidance of anything
unknown drives decision making.

I just can't understand how they plan to inspire Hope and Faith in the future
with one retarded timid decision after another. It's like they are scared to
lead and want to turn into another irrelevant IBM or HP.

It's not complicated to deal with these kind of robotic decision makers
especially in a company that claims to be creative. I hope something shakes
and wakes them up soon.

------
Bizarro
_Still, they’re afraid of speaking out — not just because of the repercussions
from the company, but also from their colleagues who may be right-leaning._

That's a lie, and everybody knows that it's a lie. Nobody believes that
they're afraid of "colleagues who may be right-leaning". Everybody knows it's
right-leaning employees are afraid to speak out.

So the tactic they use very child-like, but effective. It's the same one that
Carlos Maza and Vox used. Play the victim card, while really being the
attacker, hater, aggressor.

But of course, the simpletons at Google are either too stupid or all too
willing to always bite.

------
aleister_777
“Google and YouTube don’t want to take any action against any far-right
channel for fear of stoking the far right to say they’re being persecuted,”

What bizarro world is this pretending to be? A few lines before that in the
same "article" they provide contradiction:

"After further outcry and investigation, YouTube later opted to demonetize
Crowder’s channel, citing “widespread harm to the YouTube community resulting
from the ongoing pattern of egregious behavior.”

Amazing to believe in the face all that is apparent that there are people that
think there is anything in the Bay area with a "right-wing bias" that hasn't
been stamped out yet.

